
Google Adsense: +1000 visitors = $1.50 usd, WTF? - Fuca
Is anyone feel lets say, uncomfortable with the earning on Adsense?
======
merrick33
There are many ways to optimize your earnings.

There are many blacklists available you can use download and input into
Adsense so that low paying bulk advertisements do not show. Here is one,
Google for more: (<http://www.adsblacklist.com/>)

You can also create channels, for certain categories and track your earnings
by channel and then inspect the ads in low paying channels and look for some
obvious ones to filter out.

You should use section targeting to tell Google which content sections to
emphasize for relevance:
([https://www.google.com/adsense/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&#...</a>)<p>To
increase your click through rate you can place your ads in a better position,
follow the heatmap:<p>(<a
href="https://www.google.com/adsense/support/bin/answer.py?answer=17954"
rel="nofollow">https://www.google.com/adsense/support/bin/answer.py?answer=...</a>)<p>There
are many other variables that come into play, something known as smart pricing
can lead to huge swings in ECPC / CPM.

~~~
tocomment
I had an idea a while back to automate this process. Basically a user chooses
maybe 8 different places they would be willing to place ads on their site.
Then there is software that tries out the different placements, colors, etc,
and records how well they do.

Then use maybe genetic algorithms to optimize those variables for ad revenue.

Maybe I'll still do it one day.

~~~
dcurtis
You could market that and make a ton of money. I wonder if it would be
possible to do that with a rails plugin + javascript + google analytics?

~~~
sharpshoot
Two products on the market do this. Pubmatic and the Rubicon project.

The last third of ad performance can be squeezed out by simple algorithmic
optimization.

~~~
tocomment
That's so funny how most of my ideas already exist ...

Mine might be better because I'd make it dead simple to use, and only target
adsense. And I'd target small publishers, bloggers, etc.

------
ivankirigin
We recently launched a service that might enhance those earnings a bit. It's
tipjoy.com, a micropayment tipping system. Users tip stuff they love online.

Smaller sites will benefit disproportionately, because their fan base is
probably more dedicated. So the "tip through rates" should be better. We'll
see soon.

Alternatively, getting more targeted ads should help. If you know what your
users like to see, it can be great. As Ads increase in relevance they approach
content.

~~~
ivankirigin
Some initial data: 1085 tips totaling $749.73. Who knows how much will be
paid. 90%? 10%?

We're had around 15500 page views, not counting the buttons on third party
sites like techcrunch for the first 2 days. I'll need to look at the logs for
that.

Techcrunch earned around $70 per their post on tipjoy (so far), and that is
raw conversion rate there. If more people had tipjoy accounts, the rate should
be higher. Then again, people tipped to experiment and help our launch. Lots
of factors here.

$70 per blog post isn't too bad at all, though they are a huge site.

------
axod
Completely depends on the placement, site, what the user is likely to be
wanting... Care to share more info? 1000 visitors isn't really all that many,
especially not enough to draw big conclusions.

It can vary a lot from day to day, month to month.

For comparison though, a site I run gets around 2,000 visitors a day and the
adsense on the site makes about $40 a day.

~~~
rtf
Now I'm wondering to myself if there's a graph or chart somewhere that plots
people's adsense returns.

(goes looking)

~~~
alaskamiller
that's against google TOS

~~~
foonamefoo
that(google TOS)'s is against google mission: Google's mission is to organize
the world's information and make it universally accessible and useful.

------
alaskamiller
The question is so vague I don't even know where to begin.

What site/market are you in?

Where are the ad placements?

Is it a blog, service, forum?

Is it 1000 visitors daily? A period? Is traffic ramping up? Down?

How new is the site? Are the visitors organic?

Are you counting pageviews? Hits? Uniques?

------
zkinion
Yes, google adsense depends on a lot of things. Its not always the best way to
monetize a site at all. The payouts are just really low unless you can bring
good traffic to good key words channels.

There's alot of companies out there now just building a site together in
rails, and expecting to monetize fully on adsense...

Adsense isn't what it used to be. There are still people out there doing well
on it. Just be methodical with your traffic. Continually improve it and learn
to understand it.

------
immad
Does that mean you are getting $1.5 CPM, or do you mean 1000 uniques per day
with $1.5 over a longer period?

------
dejb
How many page views per visitor? How many and which ad units are you showing?
What is your content area? $1.5 for 1K banner views isn't to bad. But for 1K
visitors viewing 4 pages each with 3 ad units then you'd have reason to be
dissapointed.

------
rms
If you have a very targeted audience, you could look for relevant affiliate
programs...

------
enomar
The amount you make has more to do with the value of the ads and the ratio of
impressions to clicks. If your goal is to make money, modify your site to
maximize those values, not just the number of eyeballs that see the ads.

------
bfioca
That's because 6% of users generage 50% of ad clicks
[[http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/02/12/2037223&from...](http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/02/12/2037223&from=rss)]

------
jakewolf
All depends on where they are coming from. I'm getting over $30 cpm from one
blog with adsense. Add on other ads and affiliates and I'm a happy camper. If
only I had more traffic.

------
sharpshoot
what does your site do?

------
PStamatiou
Welcome to my life of sucking at optimizing adsense...

44,000 = $34 for me

------
thingsilearned
get tipjoy.com

------
KrisZolar
Adsense payouts are now 10% of what they were in 2004.

~~~
tocomment
[citation needed]

